# Think Vape Finder DNA 250 167W



## Nailedit77 (15/11/16)

The Think Vape Finder 167W is an almost identical box mod to the Finder DNA 75, but with more than twice the power because it is built with a DNA 250 chip board. It features precise temperature control, is powered by dual 18650 external battery cells and features premium construction materials with a amazing design.

The Finder is built with a DNA 250 chip, but uses only two battery cells for a smaller form factor. As a result, the highest output power is 167 watts, temperature can be varied from 300 to 600 Fahrenheit and atomizers with a resistance of 0.10ohm or higher in temperature control mode and 0.2ohm or higher in power mode are supports. Variable temperature mode is compatible with all wire types including nickel, titanium and stainless steel heads. The unit utilizes two external 18650 battery cells that are conveniently accessed by sliding off the leather battery sleeve. The mod can be completely adjusted using Evolv’s Escribe desktop software. Best of all, you know vaping is always safe with a DNA powered box mod.

The box mod’s design looks looks almost identical to the less powerful version. It measures 92mm x 55mm x 30mm and is made from a zinc alloy chassis, carbon fiber, real leather and durable glass at both the bottom and top. The black device features premium black leather with a dark grey chassis, while the silver version comes with brown leather. At the top, you will see a 510 stainless steel connection bezel that is springloaded for perfect tank/build installations. Stenciled ventilation slits can also be found on both sides of the Finder DNA 167 and durable glass on the top and bottom further add to the premium look. The control face is built with a premium abolone shell fire button, an OLED screen with DNA menu, two adjustment buttons and a USB port for charging and firmware upgrades.

Overall, if you liked the orginal DNA 75 Think Vape Finder, you will love the Finder Mod with a higher output power. That really is the only significant difference between the two devices.

*Features & Specs.*
*
Dimensions: 30mm x 92mm s 55mm
Weight: 231g
Powered by Evolv DNA 250 chip
Power range: 5W to 167W
Temperature range: 100°C to 300°C or 300°F to 600°F
Power mode resistance: 0.20Ω or more
Variable temperature mode resistance: 0.10Ω or more
Input voltage range: 9V to 12.6V
Output voltage range: 0.5V to 9.3V
Maximum output current: 55A
97% efficient
Powered by dual 18650 batteries
Fast 2A Micro USB charging
Pass through capable
Fully customize with Escribe software
Micro USB firmware upgrades
Many safety protections
Zinc alloy chassis
Carbon fiber
Geniune leather battery sleeve
Toughened glass at bottom & top
Abolone shell firing button
Stenciled ventilation slits
OLED screen with DNA menu
510 stainless steel threaded connection, spring-loaded
*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Naz (15/11/16)

I like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

